# Boot Animation Help



## wiiareonfire (Feb 5, 2012)

Mod Type:: Boot Animation

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
[I totally apologize if this is in the wrong forum, I don't know where else could be relevant. If a mod wants to move this thread, let's call it a learning experience, shall we?]

So I tried making my own boot animation. It doesn't work. I'm trying to figure out what it is that doesn't work, but this is difficult.

Here's what I'm going for. . . http://i.imgur.com/DDi1H.gif

I've got eight folders, labeled "part0" through "part7", containing a total of 44 .png files between them (000.png to 043.png), numbered consecutively through them in order that they ought to be played, so that one folder picks up where the previous left off.

What I think it might be is the "desc.txt". I'm going for qHD resolution (540x960) @ 30fps.... Can anybody help and tell what's wrong?

```
<br />
540 960 30<br />
p 1 60 part0<br />
p 1 30 part1<br />
p 1 45 part2<br />
p 1 45 part3<br />
p 1 45 part4<br />
p 1 75 part5<br />
p 1 50 part6<br />
p 0 0 part7<br />
```
And here's the whole bootanimation.zip on my dropbox, if anybody is so inclined to pick it apart and help with what's wrong...
http://db.tt/RKMZtqqr

Thanks in advance, I hope somebody can help!


----------



## wiiareonfire (Feb 5, 2012)

Can a mod delete this thread? The "desc.txt" had to be UNIX encoded instead of WIN encoding.


----------

